# Ibanez Shimamura Music exclusive RGRs([email protected]@ch!ne Style)



## katsusand (Jun 6, 2015)

ã&#8364;æ&#8211;°è£½å&#8220;ã&#8364;&#8216;å³¶æ&#8216;æ¥½å&#8482;¨Ã&#8212;Ibanez ã&#402;&#8240;ã&#402;.ã&#402;&#402;ã&#402;&#8212;Cå¯¾å¿&#339;ã®ã&#402;.ã&#402;³ã&#8218;°ã&#8218;¹ã&#8218;±ã&#402;¼ã&#402;«ã&#402;¢ã&#402;&#8225;ã&#402;«! SRGEX -ã&#8218;®ã&#8218;¿ã&#8218;»ã&#402;¬ï¼&#710;Guitar Selectionï¼&#8240;(Some mojibake...suck)
Poster





_"1 inch-longer, lower than 1-step. Heavy music & Lower-freq. machine."_
Specs
Neck:1pc Hard Maple
Body:Ash(SRGEX1) Nato(SRGEX2)
Neck Pickupuncan/Ibanez(H) Neck Pickup
Bridge Pickupuncan/Ibanez(H) Bridge Pickup
Hardware Color:Black
Strings:.010&#65374;.046(D&#8217;addario EXL120)
Factory Tuning:1D&#12289;2A&#12289;3F&#12289;4C&#12289;5G&#12289;6C
Scale:673.5mm/26.5inch
Width at Nut:43mm
Width at 24F:58mm
Thickness at 1F:19mm
Thickness at 12F:21mm
Radius:400mmR
Case:Gigcase
Price:¥74520(SRGEX1 include tax) ¥63720(SRGEX2 include tax)

RGD scale+reversed headstock+"Machine" style=A W E S O M E
Pics:
SRGEX1












SRGEX2


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 6, 2015)

What!?! Only exclusive to Shimamura? Have these hit stores yet?


EDIT: Are these made in Japan?


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 6, 2015)

Much WANT!


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 6, 2015)

For us english reading folk...

Google Translate

Google Translate


----------



## katsusand (Jun 6, 2015)

pdbeaton87 said:


> What!?! Only exclusive to Shimamura? Have these hit stores yet?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are these made in Japan?


1.yes. and not only all stores.
2.Indonesia...
and...
Duncan Ibz = Duncan Designed


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hrm

Been needing a good Drop B/Drop A# guitar for a while.

If they ever become available on the Shimamura website I might just contact them.


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 6, 2015)

The 2 Shimamura store's I visit will have both in stock based on their list, next Saturday!


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 7, 2015)

Would be perfect for drop B, and price is nice.
I guess these are on Premium level quality-wise.
That Ash one is pretty good...
Not gonna buy, but if I had money, I would.

^Wrote that, than re-read and indented every sentence, 'cause of accidental rhyme.


----------



## Skullet (Jun 7, 2015)

Guess i am buying another ibanez this year .


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 7, 2015)

Might go ahead and get the ash model. Put in a pair of SD Custom Shop Holcomb's and update the pots and wiring at the same time. Have a killer instrument in no time flat..


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 7, 2015)

Serious question, I live in the UK, I want one. Can I buy one?


----------



## bzhan1 (Jun 7, 2015)

They would make so much bank if they put out a prestige and 7 string versions of this. Ibanez why you do this


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 7, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> They would make so much bank if they put out a prestige and 7 string versions of this. Ibanez why you do this



Ash body with that blackmachine style finish, reverse headstock 26.5 scale length Prestige with an ebony fretboard and some Dimarzio /bkps. 

Yes I'd like two.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 7, 2015)

Buying. I'll figure out a way.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 7, 2015)

Those look like a win!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> I guess these are on Premium level quality-wise.



No Premium badge, no Premium quality.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 7, 2015)

Even though we probably won't see these things come over to NA anytime soon, I'm still sitting here like


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 7, 2015)

The ibanez headstock looks so much better reversed on superstrats. Obviously jmo, but damn. Ho do I America on of those, and would it be worth it? If it was a seven I wouldn't even think twice.


----------



## mystix (Jun 7, 2015)

Hell yes!!!!


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 7, 2015)

Ibanez - check
Reverse headstock - check
Black hardware - check
26.5 scale length - check
Non binded neck - check
Visible wood grain - check
Gibraltar II bridge - check
Good price - check

I can't stop looking at it. It's like the (almost) perfect Ibanez I've been looking for. I just realised, one of my housemates is from Japan!! I'm so gonna ask her if she can get her family over there to help me out


----------



## LUNDY (Jun 7, 2015)

Can has in Canada?


----------



## katsusand (Jun 7, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> Serious question, I live in the UK, I want one. Can I buy one?



Maybe using a re-shipper.
Japanese guys always using that for buying LTDs...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 7, 2015)

Why in the name of God, can't Ibanez just make a broad release of these kinds of guitars everywhere?

Seriously, there would be a wait list for these in the States. I think they should take a hard look at their marketing strategy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Why in the name of God, can't Ibanez just make a broad release of these kinds of guitars everywhere?
> 
> Seriously, there would be a wait list for these in the States. I think they should take a hard look at their marketing strategy.



These were special ordered by Shimamura, not spec'd by Ibanez. 

Ibanez will make pretty much anything as long as a retailer orders it and buys it in quantity. 

American retailers just stopped ordering cool stuff unfortunately. Remember, retailers and distributors are Ibanez's customers, not us.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe this shimamura won't mind shipping to the states...


----------



## Guitarspeaker (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking good.. I've not played any of the Indo produced models, but these look so freaking good! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## narad (Jun 7, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> These were special ordered by Shimamura, not spec'd by Ibanez.
> 
> Ibanez will make pretty much anything as long as a retailer orders it and buys it in quantity.
> 
> American retailers just stopped ordering cool stuff unfortunately. Remember, retailers and distributors are Ibanez's customers, not us.



Hmmm, I'd fight for an SSO group buy, but then I remember how every new Ibanez release thread is flooded with "If only it had an edge" "Hardtail plz" "Too bad it's not a 7" "If it was purple I'd definitely buy one." "That but with a blackmachine body and neck would be sick"


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No Premium badge, no Premium quality.


So, Ibanez manufactures "regular" models in Indonesia too?


----------



## demorior (Jun 8, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> So, Ibanez manufactures "regular" models in Indonesia too?



everything that's not prestige or above is indonesian now.


----------



## EchelonXIII (Jun 8, 2015)

man...why does Japan always get the good stuff? ;-;
Dont they realize that if they put out this...in stead of ANOTHER RG with a solid lacquer, dots, and trem, that their sales will go trough the damn roof? 

The marketing guy at Ibanez must be retarded


----------



## mag8 (Jun 8, 2015)

demorior said:


> everything that's not prestige or above is indonesian now.



Sometimes also made in China (for some models).


----------



## Skullet (Jun 8, 2015)

EchelonXIII said:


> man...why does Japan always get the good stuff? ;-;
> Dont they realize that if they put out this...in stead of ANOTHER RG with a solid lacquer, dots, and trem, that their sales will go trough the damn roof?
> 
> The marketing guy at Ibanez must be retarded



You may want to have another read at this thread.....


----------



## pkgitar (Jun 8, 2015)

OH MY GOD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> So, Ibanez manufactures "regular" models in Indonesia too?



The Standard series has been manufactured exclusively in Indonesia for several years now. Nearly a decade now if I remember correctly. 

The Premium series and Standard series are made in the same country, not the same facility. The Premium come from the Hoshino owned "Premium factory", while Cort Indonesia handles the Standard line on contract.



mag8 said:


> Sometimes also made in China (for some models).



The Classic, Artcore, and GIO series more specifically with some other odds and ends models here and there. 

But they're not all made at the same facility.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seems like a neat model, I like the specs on these (specifically the black ash one! ). It would be cool if a dealer in the USA ordered a similar run built by the Premium or Prestige staff though!  The non-premium Indonesian stuff I've owned or played has been a bit hit or miss (even some of the premiums I've seen weren't perfect, FWIW, not sure if it's a totally different team working on the premium vs non-premium builds or something, could be the same guys just less worry about consistency?) so personally while I dig the specs and aesthetics of those, I wouldn't be antsy to pick one up if I were looking for a budget guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2015)

If anyone had told me prior to Saturday if folks would be this excited over a $600 Standard series Ibanez with dot inlays and Ibanez made pickups I would have called them crazy.


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 9, 2015)

I've sent them an email, hopefully they get back to me with a quote. If they sell it overseas at all...


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 10, 2015)

Got a reply! They sell direct to oversea customers! I'm ordering mine today! I'm getting the SRGEX2, always wanted a natural finish Ibanez.


----------



## chassless (Jun 10, 2015)

touché, Ibanez! the black top is really good looking. and i'm very surprised byt he prices. i hope to get my hands on one some day to try out the scale length.



pdbeaton87 said:


> Google Translate



THE MORE DOWN IF YOU DROP THE TUNING,

THE STRINGS WILL BECOME *THE* *DARUDARU*


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jun 10, 2015)

Good god, those are gorgeous. Dat black top, doe...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 10, 2015)

I think Ibanez have been doing a good job as of late making their Indonesian guitars (non-premium) look nice and classy. Now they just need to begin upping the build quality and then they'll have some winners!


----------



## Neilzord (Jun 11, 2015)

The need to be more 26.5 scale 6 strings available! It's the way forward. If these were heading to the UK I'd love to have a go on one


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If anyone had told me prior to Saturday if folks would be this excited over a $600 Standard series Ibanez with dot inlays and Ibanez made pickups I would have called them crazy.



The only other guitar they've built with that finish that I've seen (outside of like the M8M) was that Japan Market Prestige H-S-S RG last year. I just dig the finish, not exactly drooling to buy one based on the factory that is likely building them.   As I said above, I wouldn't mind seeing a Prestige version of that so you know the fretwork is going to be what it should be. Outside of that, pickup swaps are standard for me anyway with Ibanez typically as it is with many folks so I don't think anyone was cheering for the Duncan/Ibz pickups!  haha


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jun 11, 2015)

chassless said:


> touché, Ibanez! the black top is really good looking. and i'm very surprised byt he prices. i hope to get my hands on one some day to try out the scale length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Google translation:



> By all means June 13 (Saturday) to the will carry the foot to the above Shimamura musical instrument each store, please feel the deep bass sound!



The Japanese, always so polite.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jun 12, 2015)

It becomes less funny when you actually understand Japanese and what they're trying to say


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 13, 2015)

Just paid for mine!!! As HighGain said above the fretwork might not be amazing but I can do the fret level etc myself. Not sure how long it'll take to get here but keep an eye out for a NGD post. I don't have much plans for it at then moment since money is tight and I already have a RG7620 job to do as well. But most likely a pickups changed in the future.

Dare I say I may be the first in the UK to get one?? Something to brag about lol.

By the way there's better photos Shimamura posted for the MOL version, as you can see the wood isn't as bright coloured as the ones in the first post, much more natural wood looking. I still likey. There's also multiple SRGEX2 listed on their website all having a slightly different tone http://info.shimamura.co.jp/guitar/e-guitar/eg-ibanez/


----------



## katsusand (Jun 13, 2015)

In store!(at Matsumoto, Nagano)





left to right:
unknown
fernandes FR(revolver) 666
SRGEX2
T's gutars 7string
SRGEX1
Dragonfly Border CTM 666
Dragonfly Border CTM 666
Dragonfly Maroon CTM 666
Strandberg boden OS6
Strandberg boden OS7
Strandberg boden OS7
Schecter C7
E-II HRF NT8
E-II HORIZON NT7
Strictly 7 Cobra8
Strictly 7 Cobra7


----------



## MAKETOTALDESTROY (Jun 15, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> Just paid for mine!!! As HighGain said above the fretwork might not be amazing but I can do the fret level etc myself. Not sure how long it'll take to get here but keep an eye out for a NGD post. I don't have much plans for it at then moment since money is tight and I already have a RG7620 job to do as well. But most likely a pickups changed in the future.
> 
> Dare I say I may be the first in the UK to get one?? Something to brag about lol.


How much was it including shipping etc to the UK? Interested in getting one myself and I'm in the UK


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 15, 2015)

MAKETOTALDESTROY said:


> How much was it including shipping etc to the UK? Interested in getting one myself and I'm in the UK



~£380 then plus about whatever the import tax will be so I guess it'll total to about £480 by the time it comes through my door.


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 23, 2015)

Not to pile on the bandwagon (not gonna get one of these due to funding anyways), but do some of those fretboards look a lot like wenge, or what? Mostly on the EX1 models. Not all, though. There certainly is a shitload of difference in the boards.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 24, 2015)

The black ash model has a wenge fretboard, the mahogany model has a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 24, 2015)

Custom charges paid. It's arriving Friday!!!


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 26, 2015)

Just in case you haven't seen it

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/296924-ngd-ibanez-srgex2-dont-buy-one.html

;_;


----------



## katsusand (Jun 10, 2016)

ãã´ã£ã»ãã¥ã¼ã¸ãã¯ & éä½é³åå°ç¨æ© ç¬¬äºå¼¾ IbanezãÃ å³¶ææ¥½å¨ ã³ã©ãã¬ã¼ã·ã§ã³ã¢ãã«ã®ã¿ã¼ 2016å¹´6æ25æ¥(å)ãçºå£² &#8211; ãã¬ã¹ãªãªã¼ã¹ &#8211; å³¶ææ¥½å¨
New 2016 SRGEX.

RGR621XEBC 96120JPY




Bocote top & Ebony fingerboard

RGR621XPB 93960JPY




Poplar burl & Rosewood fingerboard

RGR621XW 89640JPY




No top(Ash body) & Wedge fingerboard

Changes from SRGEXs
1)Gotoh MG-T installed.
2)No Duncan Designed. Quantam pickups installed.


----------



## DarthV (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm looking for something to do drop A, one of those would work nicely!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 10, 2016)

Its crazy that low-end models look better and have better specs(on paper) than prestige models. I'll never understand Ibanez. A bit odd the second one has a rosewood headstock.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 10, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> A bit odd the second one has a rosewood headstock.



I kinda dig that, if it were similar color tone to the fretboard. Like PRS does

but agree with you they look amazing. Love the last one with the black back, white/blue-ish front and wenge board. Would rather black ebony, but wenge could look awesome with these colors


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 10, 2016)

I know, right? I'd be all over the Bocote top model in a Prestige version. Even with the Iron Label series, a MiJ version of one of the fan fret models, for example, would be great. Or even just a model with an Ebony board. Seems like if you want Ebony, you have to settle for MiI.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its crazy that low-end models look better and have better specs(on paper) than prestige models. I'll never understand Ibanez. A bit odd the second one has a rosewood headstock.



It's really pretty simple. These aren't Ibanez production models they're short custom runs for the stores so Ibanez isn't spec'ing these and they're also out nothing if they flop. For production Ibanez keeps its more expensive Prestige models to what it is confident will sell which is usually not what the guys here clamor for (and then almost never buy when they come out). For prime examples search the site for NGD threads for people that bought the high-end Prestige RGA or the Dino sig new...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 10, 2016)

These still have horrible QC issues or what? I'd be interested if not...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jun 10, 2016)

technomancer said:


> It's really pretty simple. These aren't Ibanez production models they're short custom runs for the stores so Ibanez isn't spec'ing these and they're also out nothing if they flop. For production Ibanez keeps its more expensive Prestige models to what it is confident will sell which is usually not what the guys here clamor for (and then almost never buy when they come out). For prime examples search the site for NGD threads for people that bought the high-end Prestige RGA or the Dino sig new...



I may be speaking only for myself, but I was clamoring for pretty guitars big time, until I bought one and realized I wasn't even aware of what color it was, while I'm playing it.  

Looks great on the wall, though.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 28, 2016)

This deserves a BUMP. Was in my local dealer (Long & McQuade) to browse around and there was a RGR621XEBC up on the wall. Priced well and played very nicely. Super light guitar. Had the locking Gotoh tuners. Liked it a lot but am not really in the market for a 6 right now.


----------



## bnzboy (Dec 28, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> These still have horrible QC issues or what? I'd be interested if not...



I have tried one of these models not too long ago. Felt nice but I would not get one.


----------



## JKM777 (Jan 4, 2017)

this is basically the production Ibanez ive been dreaming of! Hopefully someone in the us/uk will do a run like these! Id be on that!


----------



## sage (Jun 19, 2017)

Just bought the RGR621XEBC today. Gonna slap some BKP Blackhawks in it and set it up tomorrow. Will report back. On specs alone, it's ace. I've been tickling it at the shop for the last 2 months, trying not to buy it. I caved today.


----------



## sage (Jun 22, 2017)

So, I strung her up with a 12-60 set and tuned it to drop B. It was right before jam, so I didn't swap out the pickups. Kinda glad I didn't, the Quantum pickups are pretty bitchin' with lots of clarity and a really nice mid presence. They're ever so slightly less hot than the Black Hawks, but in a way that is really pleasing to the ear. I'm gonna sit on it for a bit and see if I still feel the same way in a few weeks. The nut needs to be filed out a bit to accommodate the thicker strings on the lower two positions, but that's a quick fix. The neck is wider and thinner than the Torero it replaced. The longer scale is noticeable both in the snappiness of the strings (using the same gauge as I was at 25.5") and also in the way I have to stretch just a little bit more to make some of the parts happen. It'll take a bit of getting used to, but it's not at all uncomfortable. Not having to deal with a Floyd for the first time in yonks, the string change took 8 minutes. Our bassist thinks it's sexy. I like the simplicity, but might wire in a tone knob. I don't use one a lot, but we do have a penchance for getting jazzy and being able to roll that treble off on the fly might come in handy. I think it's a pretty killer deal for 900 Canadian wonder bucks, considering the list seems to be around $1200 USD, if you can even find any info on them anywhere. I have an eye out for another one. I'm big on exact or close-to-exact redundant backups for live use and this thing is about 93% of what I would probably spec out if I got a custom guitar, which would cost a ridiculous amount. So, yeah. I'm pretty psyched.


----------

